# If Only I Had 800mm



## Clark (Nov 14, 2015)

This chap is at the dam all the time.
And he was standing about 25ft. in front of me.

Enjoy!
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1397395


----------



## MaryPientka (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh wow! 
Majestic birds! Look at those sharp claws!


----------



## Secundino (Nov 14, 2015)

I first thought: 800mm - rain!

This is far better. Though I'd love to have 800mm/a of rain over here!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 14, 2015)

you can rent it..only 100.00 a day, 400 a week


----------



## emydura (Nov 14, 2015)

They are cool shots Clarke. A pity he missed the money shot.

You should have a spare $12,000 lying around for that lens Clarke. oke:

I get a reach of 840 mm with my Sigma 150-600 Sports and a 1.4 TC. It may not be quite as good as the Canon 800, but it is a hell of a lot cheaper and the image quality is good enough for me.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Nov 14, 2015)

Ah, the joys of a nice toy being used correctly… I'm dying to get into 4K cinematic video, but just don't have the $5000 lying around to get really into it :sob:


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2015)

That is a fantastic series of photos!

Thanks for sharing it with us Clark.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 15, 2015)

Most impressive pics!!!! Good material !! Jean


----------



## Clark (Nov 15, 2015)

Keep an eye on your stuff.
I am going back in a couple of hours.
I discovered I am missing a tripod. It seems someone got into my truck. I'll admit I don't lock it by the house, and I park on street.
The toolbox on my truck has never been locked. Always at least $2000 worth of goodies in there. Nothing was ever taken, since 2001.
This is a $750 loss for me, plus the stomach ache that I have from the loss of trust.

Keep an eye on your ****.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2015)

Clark said:


> Keep an eye on your stuff.
> I am going back in a couple of hours.
> I discovered I am missing a tripod. It seems someone got into my truck. I'll admit I don't lock it by the house, and I park on street.
> The toolbox on my truck has never been locked. Always at least $2000 worth of goodies in there. Nothing was ever taken, since 2001.
> ...



Sorry you had to learn that the hard way. Times have changed.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2015)

Too bad Clark, sorry for this  

Jean


----------



## Clark (Nov 16, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Times have changed.


You are so right.


*Trump 2016*


----------



## Clark (Nov 16, 2015)

JeanLux said:


> Too bad Clark, sorry for this
> 
> Jean



Thanks Jean. 
The last time a dirtbag reached into my truck and took something, they ended up getting hit by a car on same day.
I still smile from that.


----------



## Clark (Nov 16, 2015)

I'll have some flowers to post before the new year.
I promise.


----------

